# Timothy Treadwell



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I just listened to the audio on youtube of TT's death. (extremely disturbing). Don't know if anyone else has listened to it, but if you have let me hear your thoughts. i just wanted to say that listening to the audio is a reminder of how careful and prepared we should be in the outdoors. You never know what we might encounter. I can say that by listening to the audio, that we are no longer at the top of the food chain. Just be warned if you find and are able to listen to the audio that it is very graphic. I didn't want to post the link here because of the graphic nature. You are on your own if you want to search for and listen to it. Utbowhntr


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I admired the guy, a real American goofball, ex-druggie and an adventurer.

But most say the audio is fake. See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timothy_Treadwell

This is the version of his death I like to remember him by:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The guy had no brain cells left and he got the girl eaten also.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Heck I thought girls like to get.............nevermind


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

After watching the movie made about our buddy Tim I was struck by two points.

*First:* It is a dangerous thing when people anthropomorphise animals. We don't share some kindred spirit with the animal kingdom. We are on top of the food chain because we are smart enough to build shelters and tools that protect us from predators we wouldn't have a chance against otherwise. As humans we sometimes forget about the food chain, Bears live it everyday.

*Second:* I feel for the woman that was with him. Her misplaced trust got her killed. 

The Movie made about him is called "Grizzly Man" and it was made by Werner Herzog. It is filled the footage Tim shot himself. The outtakes from the footage show Tim for what he was. A mentally unstable guy with a dangerous ideology regarding nature.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

What happened was a tragedy, but let's face it, this guy was a loon. Given the company he kept, it was only a matter of time before he turned into lunch. If there was a silver lining to the deaths, it was a powerful lesson to others that wild bears are not your buddies.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> If only we could get more animal rights activists to camp where Tim & Groovy Chick were. Dare to dream... 8)


Yes.... and you need to convince Slippy to apply your sig to the Pile.... posthaste. Its been dead as the HB187 horse over there.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

> If only we could get more animal rights activists to camp where Tim & Groovy Chick were. Dare to dream... -Fatbass


I have a friend who was sucked into some PETA propaganda in high school. We argued about eating animals a lot. She was giving me crap about eating a burger one day and I asked her "Do you realize that there are thousands of animals in this state that want to do the same to you?"

Its nature, and you can be apart of it or not. Just don't tell me I am bad because I understand it better than you do! A bear doesn't care if you are trying to coexist with it. It only cares about protecting it's territory in order to make use of the resources within it. If you are in that territory the bear sees you as either a threat, or a resource to be, um... "USED".


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I saw that grizzly man documentary and tend to agree with the guy that said the guy was a quack that thought he was dealing with teddy bears and said something like "the only real tragedy is that he took that poor girl with him"

Here is another youtube video he should have seen


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Petersen said:


> What happened was a tragedy, but let's face it, this guy was a loon. Given the company he kept, it was only a matter of time before he turned into lunch. If there was a silver lining to the deaths, it was a powerful lesson to others that wild bears are not your buddies.


Sorry, but I disagree with it being a tragedy. The guy asked for it, putting yourself in hrams way and then becoming dinner is not a tragedy. Having a tornado go through your neighborhood with no warning killing a child is a tragedy.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> > What happened was a tragedy, but let's face it, this guy was a loon. Given the company he kept, it was only a matter of time before he turned into lunch. If there was a silver lining to the deaths, it was a powerful lesson to others that wild bears are not your buddies.
> ...


Pro, we've got to quit agreeing like this... its creeping me out. I read Pete's statement as the tragedy being the girlfriend who also died. Treadwell.... like Pete said, the guy was a real weirdo. I don't see him as a huge loss....just another stupid Darwin candidate.


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

To me, when someone is killed and eaten by a bear, it's always tragic. Like I said, the guy was a naive knucklehead, and his demise came as no surprise, but being a fool doesn't erase the sympathy I have for the families that I assume he and his girlfriend had. I wouldn't wish that sort of "tragic" end on anyone — even a goofball with a few screws loose who lived, played and slept with his furry grizzly bear forest friends.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

where was spirit when all this was going down?


----------

